# Smallies on the fly



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I recently got into fly fishing and have an interest in catching some smallmouth. I was just wondering if you guys could post some of your favorite flies to use for them. Thanks!


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

The list is long but here is what I use most. I caught several last year on the near Nuff crayfish, this crayfish pattern out performed all other crayfish flies I have tried. you will also want to carry baitfish patterns especially wooly buggers in olive, brown and black. You will also want clouser minnows. Many guys have told me they catch a lot on poppers. I got them in my fly box but have not tried them yet as the rest of the flies mentioned always get the job done.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I use wooly buggers in white, black, olive, and chartreuse. I'll swing those through moving water. In slow pools I'll use a small popper, beetles, and ants. It's fun watching the smallies attack a topwater fly.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My favorite for both lake and stream was an all white popper.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. I bought a green fly with a curly tail attached to the back and threw it around at the river for a bit. I got 5 bites, 3 hookups but no fish, I'm still learning this whole fly thing. I'll give some if your ideas a try though.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

My first year on the fly rod as well. Setting the hook is the most frustrating thing for me. Also not holding my line to tight and playing the fish more. My most successful fly is a popper, second would be the clouser.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## langer (Apr 26, 2014)

I've been fly fishing for smallies for a few years now.
A few things I have learned:
1.) You really do not need a tapered leader. just use 9 feet or so of 8-12 lb test and that will be more than fine. Most smallie flies will have hooks sizes that will not require small tippet to get through the eye of the hook.
2.) Fish the seams of fast water. Smallies seem to sit right near ripples in the slack water and ambush prey as they come along.
3.) Try to sneak up. Smallies are not as spooky as trout but if they hear you they will jet off.
4.) Smallies love crawfish. Seriously, always have a large selection of crawfish lures, they will hit them all year long.
5.) Streamer patterns in green/brown/white seems to do well especially this one:
http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/p-3296-rattle-mullet-olive.aspx
6.) When fishing a opper, use the larger deer hair ones, they will slam those.

Hope this helps, smallies are the best freshwater fighting fish pound-for-pound and are a blast on a fly rod!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

langer said:


> I've been fly fishing for smallies for a few years now.
> A few things I have learned:
> 1.) You really do not need a tapered leader. just use 9 feet or so of 8-12 lb test and that will be more than fine. Most smallie flies will have hooks sizes that will not require small tippet to get through the eye of the hook.
> 2.) Fish the seams of fast water. Smallies seem to sit right near ripples in the slack water and ambush prey as they come along.
> ...


#3 is one I never thought was as big of a deal with smallies but I'm believing now that it is. One particular stretch of smallie water I like to hit, I typically fished it in a downstream direction, being careful not to wade into the water any more than I had to. The last trip there, in one of my better big fish pools, I never had a sniff when I was fishing it downstream. I came back through on the way out, working upstream, stopped to fish it again, and popped a great bronzeback on the first cast on the same fly I showed them earlier.


----------



## langer (Apr 26, 2014)

TheCream said:


> #3 is one I never thought was as big of a deal with smallies but I'm believing now that it is. One particular stretch of smallie water I like to hit, I typically fished it in a downstream direction, being careful not to wade into the water any more than I had to. The last trip there, in one of my better big fish pools, I never had a sniff when I was fishing it downstream. I came back through on the way out, working upstream, stopped to fish it again, and popped a great bronzeback on the first cast on the same fly I showed them earlier.


absolutely. I have found that come from behind going in upstream is most effective. Staying out of the water if you can like you said really helps but can be almost impossible. If you see a deep pool, try to stay out of it and fish from the rear and move up to the front.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I also agree on working a river upstream for smallies especially if you want to catch larger fish. and if the water is really low and clear like it is now.


----------

